# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Car makes?

## CMSturgeon

What are you best/worst experiences with different cars you have purchased?  Do you have any buyer's remorse?  Or, are you happy with your purchase(s)?

I have had nothing but greatness with my 91 model Nissan.  

Also, I am looking to purchase an Audi TT in May.  Does anyone here drive one?
If so, give me a review please!

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

You looking for best experience as far as how happy a car made me when driving it, or how much trouble I had with them?

Audi TT's are damn fun to drive, but you're going to get no lube from the insurance companies.

----------


## CMSturgeon

I mean maintenance wise.  But if you want to share what makes you happy, that is also acceptable.  :Wink:

----------


## Karried

My favorite ride ever was my Nissan 300ZX - Bright Red with a T-Top - I was only 21 .. I'm lucky I didn't kill myself in that thing.  It was so fast! 

But, I'm all grown up and have to settle for a safe SUV...   

Now, nothing makes me happier than heated seats on a cold morning .. so I'm loving my ride... 

I'm hating the gas mileage though.

----------


## windowphobe

The most trouble-free car I ever had was a 2000 Mazda 626; I'd still have it today were it not for a deer in Coal County.  (Total non-scheduled maintenance in six years: $220, most of which was a replacement windshield.)  They quit making them after 2002, though.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> My favorite ride ever was my Nissan 300ZX - Bright Red with a T-Top - I was only 21 .. I'm lucky I didn't kill myself in that thing.  It was so fast! 
> 
> But, I'm all grown up and have to settle for a safe SUV...   
> 
> Now, nothing makes me happier than heated seats on a cold morning .. so I'm loving my ride... 
> 
> I'm hating the gas mileage though.



SUV? Check.

Heated seats? Check.

DVD player? Check.

Faster than a 300z? Check.

Bad gas mileage? Check.



Meet the Trailblazer SS

----------


## FritterGirl

My first car in 1983 was a Mercury Cougar.  My three subsequent cars were also Ford/Mercury products.  For some strange reason, each started falling apart as soon as that warranty expired, somewhere around 60,000 miles.  In one case, I was putting in as much money into the car monthly as I was paying for it. 

In 2000, I got a "hand-me-down" Lexus RX 300 from my mom (I let my parents use my Mercury as a trade in for mom's new car and I got her old car).  My husband drives the car now, which is approaching 90,000.   Outside of routine maintenance (and we use an independent mechanic), it still runs like the day it was taken off the lot.  Our only true repair was the recent replacement of the antenna, which had worn out.  The cost?  About $30, plus about 30 minutes of my husband's time. 

Thanks to a recent wreck, I'm on my second Volvo (inherited the first when my husband decided he wanted the Lexus).  It's a 2006 V50 wagon and drives like a dream, and has lots of cool safety features.  Not the same get up and go as the V40 Turbo (sedan), but that's what happens when you total your car on the Hefner Parkway!

----------


## Easy180

> What are you best/worst experiences with different cars you have purchased?  Do you have any buyer's remorse?  Or, are you happy with your purchase(s)?
> 
> I have had nothing but greatness with my 91 model Nissan.  
> 
> Also, I am looking to purchase an Audi TT in May.  Does anyone here drive one?
> If so, give me a review please!


CM...Audi's look and drive great, but their big knock is quality and they depreciate a lot faster than their Japanese counterparts....I was hoping to get the wifey to let me get an A4 when I finally replaced my '99 Accord, but we both realized that's too much to spend for a vehicle

Stayed with my tried and true and got an Acura TSX instead...Great small sedan and only cost as much as a souped up Accord....Makes my 45 minute each way commute much more enjoyable

----------


## Karried

SUV? Check.

Heated seats? Check.

DVD player? Check.

Faster than a 300z? Check.

Bad gas mileage? Check.



Meet the Lincoln Navigator

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Yeah...but it's a Lincoln.  :Big Grin:

----------


## kevinpate

Scoff at the nav if you will.  A chap I used to work with picked one up for a right fair price.  All in all, a considerably nicer ride than I expected, and it's not like any Lincoln land yacht was ever in line to become King Miser of Pumpville.

----------


## Karried

> Yeah...but it's a Lincoln


Hey! What does that mean?  

I think it's an awesome vehicle.  No problems, highly rated, smooth ride, and it's pretty!  

The only issue is like I said, the gas mileage....and I don't drive all that much anyway. 

If I have to drive a family SUV, this is it.  

I love her.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Hey! What does that mean?  
> 
> I think it's an awesome vehicle.  No problems, highly rated, smooth ride, and it's pretty!  
> 
> The only issue is like I said, the gas mileage....and I don't drive all that much anyway. 
> 
> If I have to drive a family SUV, this is it.  
> 
> I love her.


It just means that it costs a brazillion dollars.  :Big Grin: 

I don't drive the gas guzzler very often either. I've got a pickup that does much better to drive daily.

Back on the original topic, the best vehicle I've ever bought was an '89 full sized Chevy pickup. I bought it with 32k miles from a oilfield supply company. It had been driven VERY hard for a few years, then traded in. I bought it in '92 for $6,000 or so, and I got rid of it in 2001 with over 350,000 miles on it. The only thing I ever had to replace on it other than normal items like brakes and the odd battery/alternator was an oil pump. The guy I sold it to drove it off smoking the tires. I drove that truck from coast to coast several times, and I was never easy on it.

I've had 3 fully size Chevy trucks go over 200k miles with little to no major breakdowns. My current pickup has over 100,000 on it and runs great.

As far as fun goes, I've had a donorcycle that would scare Evel Kneivel, and a '72 El Camino that went through tires like it was a sport. My SS is grand fun to drive, handles better than most cars, and has more creature comforts than anything I've ever owned.

----------


## Karried

> It just means that it costs a brazillion dollars.


ha,ha.. you know me, I'm so cheap.... I got a great deal as well.  I never would buy a brand new car again - I wait a year or two, and find a gently owned vehicle with low mileage ( hopefully owned by a senior citizen who rarely drives - tee hee )  and save a ton of money. 

And if I ever do buy from a dealer again, I honestly can't imagine walking in and saying "I'll take it" with no bargaining - it would probably just kill me.

----------


## betts

I drive a Mini and love it.  I have had a problem with one window motor and an axle that bizarrely broke right after I got the car.  But otherwise, it's been five years and I've had to change the oil twice (every 25,000 miles) and get new tires, and that's it.  I still get close to 40 mpg on the highway.

My son had a TT until he moved to Japan, and he loved driving it.  He didn't have any problems with it until it was 4 years old, and then it seemed like he couldn't keep it out of the shop.

----------


## CMSturgeon

> CM...Audi's look and drive great, but their big knock is quality and they depreciate a lot faster than their Japanese counterparts....I was hoping to get the wifey to let me get an A4 when I finally replaced my '99 Accord, but we both realized that's too much to spend for a vehicle
> 
> Stayed with my tried and true and got an Acura TSX instead...Great small sedan and only cost as much as a souped up Accord....Makes my 45 minute each way commute much more enjoyable



I am so stuck on them right now that if I'm making enough money in Mayish, I really think I may buy a TT.  I am trying to buy the ... how do I say....

A car I would never have a kid in.  lol.  Trying to catch up for some lost time... and uh, I can explain that later.

I just feel like a deserve a little tiny coupe.  I drive a 240sx and was going to 'upgrade' to a 350z but I just don't like the way they look stock off of the lot.  I'm sure I will end up with one though since the price is so much cheaper than a TT.  All in all I am looking for the following in a car:

-Sports car
-Tiny in size
-Rear or all wheel drive
-5 or 6 speed
-Not going to spend over $20k
-Satisfies my need for speed

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Just get one of these.

----------


## betts

How about a Mazda RX7?  That doesn't quite fit your criteria, but it's close and a lot cheaper than a TT.  It's probably more reliable as well.

----------


## CMSturgeon

rx8? I am thinking of those as well but tend to forget about them when I'm making a list of cars to test drive.  They seem kinda long but I like the black ones.

----------


## Misty

I want a 1989 Iroc-Z with t-tops and a tape player and I will ride around town playing only Poison or Whitesnake tapes and will "wing" my hair.

----------


## CMSturgeon

> I want a 1989 Iroc-Z with t-tops and a tape player and I will ride around town playing only Poison or Whitesnake tapes and will "wing" my hair.


As long as you have a white jean jacket.

----------


## Misty

> As long as you have a white jean jacket.


Ohhh!  I remember my white jean jacket!  I also remember when I bought my first love a pair of white jeans as a gift and before I could give them to him I caught him red handed with someone else.  So I dated his best friend and gave the white jeans to him  :Smile:

----------


## metro

Yeah, I agree with the others about the Audi. If you plan on having it more than a few years, more than likely it's going to give you problems. If you want high performance, definitely go with German engineering, but after a few years, they are constant problems (not build to last) and are extremely expensive to fix.

I personally only buy Toyota and Honda based vehicles because there is just no comparison to the gas mileage and lack of maintenance needed. My Scion (Toyota based company) gets 35+mpg and you only have to change oil every 5,000 miles. And when you do change it, it still looks like new. When American's can design a reliable car, and design one that actually looks good, then I'll buy it, until then, go Japanese.

----------


## CMSturgeon

I am leaning quite a bit towards a Honda s2000 because I know Hondas run forever.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I think my sister is moving to Singapore for a year...She might sell you her Miata for a song  :Big Grin:

----------


## CMSturgeon

> I think my sister is moving to Singapore for a year...She might sell you her Miata for a song


I can sing.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

So can I...But it's a pain in the butt to get in and out of. 

Fun as hell to drive once I DO get in though.

----------


## CMSturgeon

Yeah, I once purchased an awesome miata for onlt $500 from my old job.  Well, me made the deal and then the sales manager decided to go back on it but I though, eh, oh well, it's $500 less I'm out.  But I probably could've made $2500 selling the car.  But, I drove the hell out of that thing for a week.  Had lots of fun.

----------


## zuluwarrior0760

Honda S2000 is a helluva lot more fun to drive than the TT,
but the TT has that panache the S2000 can't match....

Honda will hold it's value over time much better than the TT.

In the end, buy what makes YOU happy

----------


## FRISKY

An Alfa Romeo spider is the most fun car I have owned, but my favorite would be the Corvette Z06. The Vette got well over 30mpg, would run better than 185mph (on a closed track  :Wink:  ) was comfortable, handled well and insurance was cheap.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> An Alfa Romeo spider is the most fun car I have owned, but my favorite would be the Corvette Z06. The Vette got well over 30mpg, would run better than 185mph (on a closed track  ) was comfortable, handled well and insurance was cheap.


I've got a friend with a Z06, and we've swapped vehicles for the weekend a couple of times. Those are great cars.

I think that my next car will be a GTO though. Much cheaper, good motor, and they've got about the most comfortable seats I've ever sat in.

----------


## CMSturgeon

> An Alfa Romeo spider is the most fun car I have owned, but my favorite would be the Corvette Z06. The Vette got well over 30mpg, would run better than 185mph (on a closed track  ) was comfortable, handled well and insurance was cheap.


I used to work for an *un-named* Chevrolet dealership and a friend of mine 'test drove' a z06 one day.  One the street, those run hard, I couldn't believe how low of a gear I had to stay in when I was going like 35 or 40mph.  But oh, when I got on the highway, and was on the back roads.... it definitely satisfied my need for speed... and there was even too much traffic to get into 6th gear. : (  Some day my friend, we will meet again.

----------


## FRISKY

You should get one of these:
2009 Chevrolet Corvette ZR1 unveiled
It will be better than the current Corvette Z06.

I will purchase one, but not until they release the second year model. I always wait until the second year before purchasing any new car to give the manufacture time to fix any "new model" bugs.

----------


## FRISKY

Or you could get this:
1990 Monster Robot, Inc. ROBOSAURUS Spec Sheet
It would sure make those traffic jams a lot more fun.

----------


## Karried

> *I will purchase one*, but not until they release the second year model. I always wait until the second year before purchasing any new car to give the manufacture time to fix any "new model" bugs.


You talked me into it.. I will purchase one too! 

Of course, it all depends on my lottery winnings though! 

I can't imagine the price tag on one of those babies... 

I'll take the Teal one please..

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

ZR1 is going to be a cool 100k or so Karried.

----------

